# madarak



## alak (2004 Április 20)

oly sok-mindenrol tudok
megis es talan ezert le vagyok kotozve

nezek az ablakomon at
madarak hintaznak ringatott faagakon
picinyke fejuk hordoz kissebb agyacskat

s megis reppennek szabadon


----------



## lilli (2004 Április 20)

As St. Francis said, _the birds are God's Beloved Creatures, and are Sacred beings and have beautiful souls. _


----------



## alak (2004 Április 20)

:meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## lilli (2004 Április 20)

Draga Alak,

mondd, lattad a Jacques Perrin filmet?: _Le Peuple migrateur _


----------



## lilli (2004 Április 20)

Kepzeld mit lattam itt a parkban:
_Aix sponsa_ -t, csak lestem mikor a nagy magas fa tetejere szallt 

_Canard branchu_ franciaul, _Pato de charreteras_ v. _Pato Arcoiris _spanyolul, es _Karolin_ v. _Kisasszony réce _ magyarul.
via a Pallas nagy lexikona: 
_Karolin-réce ...az úszók rendjébe, a kacsafélék családjába tartozó, igen díszes tollazatu madárfaj. Válla és feje fénylo zöld, fejbúbtollai aranyos-zöldek, álla és torka fehér, háta feketés-zöld, hasa sárgaszürke, feketeszürke foltokkal tarkázva. A nostény halványszürke. Fehérsárga csorének csúcsa fekete, lábai vöröses-sárgák. Hossza 45 cm., szárnyhossza 22, farkhossza 10 cm. Hazája Észak-Amerika, szépsége miatt azonban állatkertekben tartják._

Ismered?


----------



## alak (2004 Április 20)

no,
never in my *this* life
...
but then again..

in an other sequence
Jacques Perrin
is an other *alak*
of the same maniphesto


----------



## lilli (2004 Április 20)

Van egy kepem a Kensington Kertbol, madarokrol 
Februarban csinaltam a kepet (Londonban)
digitalisan tudtam kozelebb huzni, az nem jo :-(
de olyan edesen ultek az oszlopokon:


----------



## alak (2004 Április 20)

> _Originally posted by lilli_@Apr 19 2004, 07:00 PM
> *fénylo zöld, fejbúbtollai aranyos-zöldek, álla és torka fehér, háta feketés-zöld, hasa sárgaszürke, feketeszürke foltokkal tarkázva. A nostény halványszürke. Fehérsárga csorének csúcsa fekete, lábai vöröses-sárgák.*


dragas
aranyosos

lilliAUM

did you know that colors do not exist in our HEKTARium?

it is all an interpretation of our brainz..


add lotsa tripple *...*

with love
sajat *alak*otok


----------



## fanatique (2007 Március 4)

123


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Március 7)

*fecske Pókából*

[FONT=&quot]Sziasztok!
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gondoltam, a londoni madarak mellé egy kis vidéki madár jó kontraszt lesz. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Pókában kaptam lencsevégre ezt a fecskét. Épp arra kirándultunk. (Póka románul Păingeni, 22 km-re Marosvásárhelytől északra, csak a jobb betájolás véget  ).

A vándormadarak nagyon jó dokumentumfilm, fantasztikus képek, mindenkinek ajánlom, aki tartalamas dolgot szeretne megnézni. 

Lilli, a Microcosmost láttad? Asszem, ugyanaz a rendező, de nem esküdnék meg. 
Igaz nem kimondottan csak madarakkal van, de az is nagy hatással volt rám.
Két olyan dok.film, ami csak gazdagitja az ember lelkivilágát. (Ha olyan tipus, persze... )

Minden jókat
[/FONT]


----------



## tibi_f (2007 Március 11)

Nincs szebb ha a saját nevelésű madarak fiókái kikelnek.....


----------



## ritus0105 (2007 Április 15)

Na azt hiszem igen csak jó helyre léptem! Sziasztok!

Nagyon szeretem a madarakat..mondhatni , ez a legújabb hobbym...
A közelünkbe van egy magas kémény, amin gólyák fészkelnek...és már két napja ide járnak a szomszédom kertjébe gazcsomókat gyűjteni...
Sajnos nekem még enm volt szerencsém lencsevégre kapni őket..mert mire előkeresem a gépet..elrepülnek..


----------



## zsiber (2007 Április 15)

A madarak repüljenek szabadon,ne zárjátok kalitkába.


----------



## tukmal (2007 Április 16)

a veréb is madár


----------



## bettulando (2007 Április 18)

Régen nem szerettem a madarak csicsergését a reggeli órákban, mert nem tudtam tőlük aludni. Mostanában pedig mindig rácsodálkozok milyen szép az énekük.


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Április 19)

*A világ madarai*

Hogy ne csak beszélgessünk.

1. Pin-Tailed Parrottfinch - Thaiföld
2. Socota Sármány - Yemen
3. Great Horbiel - Thaiföld
4. Fairy Bluebird - Thaiföld
5. Downy Woodpecker - USA


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Április 19)

*A világ madarai*

6. Jégmadár - Mexicó
7. Red -Bellied Woodpecker - USA
8. Grey Silky - Maxicó
9. Blue Jay - USA
10. Cardinális Pinty - USA


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Április 19)

*A világ madarai*

11. Yellow Crested Cockatoo - Ausztrália
12. Black Bellied - Mexicó
13. Russet Motmot - Mexicó
14. Boat Heron - Mexicó
15. Rosita's Bunting - Mexicó


----------



## manyacska (2007 Június 7)

Sajnálattal látom, hogy ezen az oldalon nem sok látogató van,pedig nagyon érdekes és szép a madarak világa.Erre énis csak későn jöttem rá. Azóta minden évszakban csodálattal figyelem a költöző,a vándorló és az állandóan itt tartózkodó madarakat. Hát igen. A VÁNDOR MADARAK c. film fantasztikus minden szempontból.


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 9)

Sziasztok!

A varjak urbanizálódásáról a képeket én csináltam kb. 2 éve. 
Hm...érdekes madarak, mintha valami tudatosság lenne bennük....


----------



## coriella (2007 Július 9)

Aranyos: pingvinek légifotó, és abból egy kivágott részlet


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 9)

Ezek a kis drága zöld kecskék nálunk laktak egy ideig..


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 9)

Gyuri a mi kis kedvencünk! 
Kedvenc időtöltése a papírzsebkendő tépkedése és galacsinná történő átalakítása.. Nagyon szereti a simogatást, ha nincs senki aki cirógassa akkor a kis csengője alá bújva simizteti magát. Másik kedvence a cd, aminek bármikor nyomhatja a csacsarát.... A telefon ébresztő kis szignálját is nyomatja, csak az a baj, hogy nem reggel...


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 9)

Állatkertben..


----------



## óvónéni (2007 Július 14)

*Barátposzáta*





​ 
A poszátafélék családjába tartozó _*barátposzáta* _(Sylvia atricapilla) hazánkban a leggyakoribb képviselõje e csoportnak. A veréb termetû - 14-20 gramm tömegû - madár hímje és tojója eltérõ színezetû: a tojó fejebúbja vörösesbarna, a hímé fényes fekete. 
A telelõhelyükrõl, a Földközitenger környékérõl, Észak-Afrikából áprilisban visszaérkezõ hímek megállapodnak egy fészkelésre alkalmas területen, és reggeltõl estig csodálatos strófákat énekelnek. Énekükbe gyakran más madarak (poszáták, légykapók, rigók, fülemüle) hangjait is beleszövik. Mindkét szülõ hallat csettegõ hívó és vészjelzõ hangot. 
A hím néhány fûszálból kisebb fészekalapot épít, s ha sikerül meghódítania egy arra vonuló tojót, folytatja az építést, ehhez jellegzetes fûszálakat használ. A szakértõ szem az üres fészkek közül is felismeri a barátposzátáét. 
A 4-5 tojásból álló fészekaljat a két szülõ fölváltva melengeti, de ha éppen nem ül a fészken, a hím nyár közepéig énekel. A 12 napi kotlás után kikelt fiókákat a két szülõ felváltva eteti, s kéthetes koruk táján elhagyják a fészket. A szülõk még egy darabig vezetgetik és etetik õket. Egyetlen apró hernyó, pók, rovar, levéltetû sem lehet biztonságban tõlük. A fiatalok 1 éves koruktól ivarérettek, s megérhetik a 6-7 évet is. 
A barátposzáta élő- és fészkelőhelyben nem válogatós: a nagyvárosok parkjaiban és kertjeiben éppúgy otthon van, mint a falvakban, a bokros mezõkön, az erdõszéleken vagy az ártereken. Egész Európában elõfordul, sõt Ázsia mérsékeltövi területein és Észak-Afrikában is. (BÉCSY LÁSZLÓ)


----------



## óvónéni (2007 Július 14)

*Citromsármány*​ 




​
Európában általános elterjedésû, csak a Pireneusi-félsziget nagy részérõl és a Balkán-félsziget peremérõl hiányzik.
Magyarországon általánosan elterjedt, az Alföldön éppen úgy költ, mint a dombvidéken és középhegységeinkben. Megtelepedésének egyik feltétele a viszonylag nagy kiterjedésû, kevéssé zavart és nem zárt erdõ. Elsõsorban a ligeterdõket kedveli, ezért találkozunk vele gyakran a folyami ártereken. A dombokon levõ és a középhegységi erdõk tisztásain, bokros, fás lejtõin, irtásain szinte mindenütt fészkel. Zárt erdõ belsejébe soha nem húzódik. Viszonylag ritkán fészkel a kis kiterjedésû alföldi erdõfoltokban.
Április végétõl, június végéig évente kétszer költ. Ritkán elõfordul harmadik költése is, ekkor a költési idõ júliusba nyúlik. Fészkét kicsi talajmélyedésbe fûszálakból, finom gyökerekbõl, növényi rostokból építi. A teljes fészekalj legtöbbször 5, de gyakran csak 4 tojásból áll, elõfordul azonban 3-as és 6-os fészekalj is. A tojó egymást követõ napokon rakja a tojásokat. A hím nem ül a tojásokon, hanem a revírt õrzi, amelynek határát meghatározott pontokról hallatott énekével jelzi. A fiókák a 13-14. napon kelnek ki. Általában már 12-13 nap múlva elhagyják a fészket.
Fõleg magevõ madár, elsõsorban a lisztes magvakat fogyasztja. Télen nagy csapatokban a hó alól kiálló gyomok magjait szedik össze. Fiókáikat fõleg rovarokkal és pókokkal etetik.
Az egész országban megtalálható, gyakori, de meglehetõsen egyenlõtlen elterjedésû fészkelõ. Középhegységi tarvágások helyén kialakult sûrûségek és a tölgyesek egyik leggyakoribb fészkelõje. Kóborló madár. Télen nagy csapatokba verõdik és az emberi lakóhelyek közelébe húzódik. Gyakran keverednek közéjük más magevõ fajok is. Földön levõ fészke gyakran megsemmisül ragadozók, erdei sikló, vaddisznó károsítása miatt. A nagy esõzések is sok fészekaljat tönkretesznek. Mindezek ellenére országos állománya nem veszélyeztetett.​


----------



## tuci19 (2007 Július 15)

a szaka a kedvenc madaram


----------



## CATUSZ (2007 Július 27)

nekem van egy papagájom és elkezdett hullani a tolla és piros a hasa 
valaki tudja hogyan tudok rajta segíteni?


----------



## maya024 (2007 Július 29)

CATUSZ írta:


> nekem van egy papagájom és elkezdett hullani a tolla és piros a hasa
> valaki tudja hogyan tudok rajta segíteni?


 




Szia!
Nekem volt egy kacagó gerlém( nagyon vicces, tényleg kacag azt mondja hi-hi-hi) de sajnos képet nem tudok róla mutatni. Miatta sokat olvastam madarakról. Ha a papagájod kint él a kertben, a tollai közt megtelepedhetnek a paraziták, madaraknál ez legtöbbször a tetű. De ha lakásban van, ott is elkaphatja csak kisebb eséllyel. Ha ez a helyzet, akkor ez a magyarázata a piros hasnak. Nézd meg a teste többi részét is ha ott is piros még nagyobb rá az esély. De a tollhullás és főleg a piros bőr más betegség jele is lehet. Ha más álattal is érinkkezik, attól is elkaphatott valami.
Először próbálj meg állatkereskedésben madár-fürdőhomokot vagy egyéb madártetűirtó port venni és mindenképp ajánlatos (ha már egészséges akkor is) homokot vagy fűrészport a kalitkája alá tenni (ha most nem az van)
Figyeld meg a kezelés előtt, hogy sokat vakarózik e. Majd a kezelés után is.
A tollhullás pár nap múlva (max 1 hét) el kell hogy múljon. Persze az új tollakra várni kell.

Figyeld minden nap, és ha az állapota súlyosbodik (hány, szédeleg, étvágytalan, soványodik) azonnal vidd orvoshoz.

Remélem minden rendben lesz


----------



## maya024 (2007 Július 29)

tuci19 írta:


> a szaka a kedvenc madaram


 


Hát nem mondom, vicces madarak!
A rági házunk udvarában élt egy pár. Kézszelídek voltak, lett is bajunk belőlük. A hugom kezéről pl. szó szerint letépte a gyűrűt!(persze az ujja azért megmaradt):mrgreen: 
A macskáink féltek tőlük és hagyták hogy elegyék a kajájukat. A megszerzett zsákmányt meg a fenyő törszének repedéseibe dugták.
Csak azt furcsállom hogy ott is hagyták őket és még akkor sem szedték ki amikor fiókáik voltak. 
Egyébként én is bírom őket jópofa állatok


----------



## Hezekiah (2007 Augusztus 6)

Elcsatangoltak a kicsik... A fotók Szolnokon készültek, amikor a városból éppen visszatipegőben voltak a Tisza-partra a kis tőkés récék.


----------



## Hezekiah (2007 Augusztus 21)

*Gólyatöcs*




​
A *gólyatöcs* a lilealakúak rendjébe, a gulipánfélék családjába tartozó madárfaj. Átlagos testhossza 35-40 centiméter. Hosszú lábaival az édes vagy enyhén sós, sekély vízben lépegetve keresi rovarokból, rákokból és lárvákból álló táplálékát. Március-október hónapokban tartózkodik Magyarországon, rendszeres fészkelő a Duna-Tisza közén és a Tiszántúlon. Állománynagysága 200-400 példány. _Nekem szerencsém volt, mindössze 100 métert kellett gyalogolnom a házunktól, hogy több mint 10 ilyen madárral találkozhassak. Íme egyikőjük a fenti képen._


----------



## mamaci (2007 Augusztus 25)

*Einsteinthebird*

Einsteinthebird


----------



## NickLoven (2007 Augusztus 27)

*Herman Ottó*

Ha valakit érdekelnek a madarak, egy 1901-ben megjelent kiadvány, NAGYON szép nyelvezettel írja le a madarakat: Herman Ottó: "A madarak hasznáról és káráról" c. könyvében.

A könyv letölthető innen:
http://mek.oszk.hu/00500/00550/


----------



## NickLoven (2007 Augusztus 27)

*gyurgyalag*

Életemben most láttam először gyurgyalagot (nem saját kép), nem is gondoltam volna, hogy Európában él ilyen szép színes madár!

Olyan, mint ha a papagáj meg a kolibri keresztezése volna.


----------



## Hezekiah (2007 Szeptember 11)

Nagy kócsagok a Jászságban

​


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Szeptember 16)

Ezt egy deviantartos oldalon találtam. Szerintem nagyon jó kép a párocskáról, nem?


----------



## aczela (2007 Szeptember 16)

Szia mindekinek!

Nemrég találtam rá az oldalra , ismerkedem vele.

Üdv.: aczela


----------



## jokesz (2007 Szeptember 16)

Sziasztok !
Ma voltam a hortobágyi madárkórházban és egésszen mostanáig nem igazán érdekeltek a madarak, de most valami megfogott irányukban.
Ajánlom mindenkinek...


----------



## zizzenet (2007 Október 15)

A varjak is kedvesek, igaz, hogy nagy a csőrük, de azért talán nem veszélywswk w többiekre.


----------



## zizzenet (2007 Október 15)

Bábolnán sok varjú és fédzek van


----------



## durcy (2007 November 5)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 5)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 5)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 5)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 5)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 5)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 5)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 5)




----------



## talpacska (2007 November 6)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 9)




----------



## talpacska (2007 November 10)




----------



## talpacska (2007 November 11)




----------



## talpacska (2007 November 11)




----------



## mong0l (2007 November 17)




----------



## vberika (2007 November 18)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=3 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="10%" bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>[SIZE=+3]W[/SIZE][SIZE=+2]EINER [/SIZE][SIZE=+3]S[/SIZE][SIZE=+2]ENNYEY [/SIZE][SIZE=+3]T[/SIZE][SIZE=+2]IBOR[/SIZE]​
*[SIZE=+2]A madarak nyelve[/SIZE]* 
_Nincsen más csak a szálldosó madárcsoport
Csak a madarak közötti selyemszál létezik
Nincsenek sem madarak sem ég
Sem szárnycsapás sem szemlélődő
Hanem csak ez a fonál
Ez a láthatatlan látható húr
Amely peng és e pengés során rezeg
És e rezgés során hangokat ad
És e hangok egymásutánja zenét nemz
Ó zenét! Az egyszerre mozdulás
Mozdulatlanságának zenéjét
Ez a zene ezen a húron
Az egyetlen mely létezik
Amely van
Él._​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## durcy (2007 November 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 November 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 November 27)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 27)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 1)

​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 2)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 2)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 2)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 2)




----------



## Cila1 (2008 Március 3)

*Mint új Tag szeretettel köszöntök Mindenkit !*
*Nekem egy nagyon aranyos és gyönyörűen éneklő kanárim van. Ez ugyan nem csatlakozik az előző témához, de olyan kis okos madár, hogy nocsak.*
*Egészen fiatal madárként és véletlenül került hozzám. Bementem egy bevásárlóközpont állatkereskedésébe és mikor megálltam a kalitka előtt, amiben ő volt egyedül, hangosan el kezdett énekelni, amikor tovább mentem, elhallgatott. Feltűnt az eladóknak is, és mikor visszamentem, ismét nótázni kezdett, s ha elmentem, abbahagyta. *
*Nem tudtam ott hagyni őt, és így került hozzám. Az eladók azt mondták, hogy ilyet még nem is láttak. A madár engem választott ki gazdájának, ill. inkább azt mondanám társának. Nagyon érdekes ez számomra.*

*Szeretettel üdvözlök Mindenkit:*

*Cila1*


----------



## ritus0105 (2008 Március 7)

Micsoda érdekes dolog ez...ilyet még nem hallottam ...


----------



## afca (2008 Március 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 18)




----------



## assd (2008 Április 12)

1


----------



## dszilveszter (2008 Április 12)

Madarat tolláról!


----------



## los (2008 Április 20)

Én egy beót szerettem volna mindig. De sajna még nincs elég hely a lakásban. 2 hónap múlva költözöm. Akkor talán.


----------



## kiskabos (2008 Május 14)

Nagyon szeretem a madarakat, de van ám a kertünkben elég sok.

PL: Fekete rigók, sármányok, pityer és sok más! Szeressétek a madarakat kedvesek tudnak lenni! Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Május 14)

Jég madár.


----------



## falikep (2008 November 13)

minden ok


----------



## DiLee (2008 November 18)

szerintem a réti sas a legjobb madár, nem aranyos de nagyon szép


----------



## maccar (2008 November 28)




----------



## beth6 (2008 December 21)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## beth6 (2008 December 21)

nekem a cinege


----------



## beth6 (2008 December 21)

és a vörösbegy


----------



## beth6 (2008 December 21)

de a fecske is szép


----------



## beth6 (2008 December 21)

hello


----------



## Borzy (2008 December 29)

Én is most csöppentem bele a madarak világába! Van két zebrapintyem, amellyek nemrég kerültek hozzám.


----------



## Ircsi74 (2009 Szeptember 4)

törpi írta:


> Ezek a kis drága zöld kecskék nálunk laktak egy ideig..


Szia Törpi!

Én is szeretnék kecskepapagájokat. Szeretném, ha írnál nekem pár sort róluk.

Törpi!

Sajnálom, hogy nem tudom megnyitni a képeket a madaraidról... Ha lenne rá mód, akkor elküldenéd nekem?

Sziasztok! 

Nekem vannak deguim. Szeretnék még kecskepapagájokat is, de nem tudom, hogy jó ötlet-e?! Valaki tudna nekem segíteni?

Tehát mint az előbb is írtam nekem deguim (Chilei mókus) vannak. Nagyon aranyosak. Imádom őket. Most töltök fel egy pár képet, hogy hátha érdekel valakit...


----------



## törpi (2009 Szeptember 5)

Szia Ircsi!

Nagyon aranyos deguid vannak! Én is gondoltam már rá, hogy ha a madaraim már nem lesznek ( majd 100 év múlva, -remélem...), akkor majd veszek én is! Sajna sok mindent nem tudok róluk... De gondolom Te már kitanult vagy!
Külön helyiségben tartanád a madarakat? Nem tudom, hogy a deguk mennyire toleránsak... ugyanis a kecskepapik elég hangosak...


----------



## Ircsi74 (2009 Szeptember 5)

törpi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A varjak urbanizálódásáról a képeket én csináltam kb. 2 éve.
> Hm...érdekes madarak, mintha valami tudatosság lenne bennük....



Kedves Törpi barátom, a deguk nagyon édesek! Már régen megvettem volna a papagájokat, csak még kivitelezni kell, hová rakom. A degukat szerintem nem fogja érdekelni, sokkal inkább érdekelné őket, ha macskát vennék 
Nem mondod a papagájoknak, hogy fogják be a csőrüket? 
Olyan szépek! Szép színesek!


----------



## törpi (2009 Szeptember 7)

Szia Ircsi!

A sorrend a következő: degu, papagáj és macska Jó lesz így? Valakinek biztos.... a aa macskának?!


----------



## licsi (2009 November 4)

van egy jákó papagájom-eszméletvesztés az amikor beindul-több tucat szót ismer és használ alkalom szerüen


----------



## judiq (2010 Február 11)

kanári madarak között nőttem fel. szeretem a dalaikat, ahogy elfüttyögik napmint nap


----------



## MSE_ (2010 Február 20)

*madár*

Nekem kiskoromban volt 2 pintyem. Nagyon szép hangjuk volt, sokat csipogtak. Még tojást is raktak. Annyi volt csak velük a gond, h sokat szemeteltek, azokat a magokat amiket nem szerettek, mindig kikotorták a kalitkából.


----------



## Mile (2015 Február 23)

*Az óceánok vándora - az albatrosz*

A kampós csőrű - főleg halakkal táplálkozó - albatroszok a legnagyobb úszóhártyás lábú madarak. Egyes fajainak szárny-fesztávolsága eléri a 3 és fél métert. Elsősorban a déli félteke óceáni területein élnek. Tekintélyes méretük, remek állóképességük és bámulatos repülésük révén az albatroszok a fáradhatatlanságot és a messzi óceánokat szimbolizálják. Lélegzetelállító látvány, ahogyan a hajókat követik. A szárazföldön meglehetősen esetlenek, csak költeni (a költéshez fészket rakni), udvarlás és párosodás céljából mennek oda, egyébként folyamatosan az óceánok fölött köröznek. Remekül használják ki a különféle légáramlatokat, így - miután jól teleették magukat - gyakran órákig képesek mozdulatlan szárnyakkal siklani a levegőben. Valószínűleg emiatt hihették régen, hogy repülés közben is tudnak aludni. Az ivóvíz sem jelent problémát, mert a tenger sós vize is megfelel számukra.

A vitorlás hajók korában az óceánon a hajók fölött kőröző albatrosz a szélerősödés és a rossz idő közeledtének előjele volt. Úgy tartották, hogy a hajótörés során odaveszett tengerészek nyugtalan lelkeit albatroszok vették magukhoz. Ezért, ha a vitorlás hajót albatroszok követték, a legénység tagjai biztonságban érezték magukat, mert abban a hiszemben lehettek, hogy halott társaik figyelik őket, és vigyáznak rájuk. Ennek alapján nem meglepő, hogy még az albatroszok ürülékét sem merték eltávolítani a fedélzetről, mert egyfajta védőtalizmánnak tartották a tenger haragja ellen. Az albatrosz elpusztítása, csapdába ejtése pedig a legsúlyosabb bűnnek számított, és balszerencsét, bűnhődést vont maga után.

Hokkaido (Japán) őslakói, az ainuk szent madárként tisztelik, mert a tengerek hatalmas istenének szolgálójaként tekintenek rá. A megjelenését szerncsés ómennek tartják. A betegek az albatrosz fejét bálványozták, a porrá zúzott csőre és a koponyája, meleg vízzel, efogyasztva hatékony orvosság volt. A madár feje fétisként szolgált a betegségek ellen.

Jól mutatja az egykori babonás hiedelem mély beágyazottságát, hogy *Samuel Taylor Coleridge*, az _Ének a vén tengerészről_ című epikus költeményében egy albatrosz megölésének (lenyilazásának) példáján keresztül mutatja be a bűn, a bűnhődés és az isteni megbocsátás folyamatát. Tőle ered az angolszászok körében ma is használt „nyakam körül albatrosz csüng” szólás, mely azt jelzi, hogy a szerencsétlen embernek súlyos terhet kell cipelnie. _„Óh jajj! hogy szúrta szemembe szemét a fiatal s a vén! / Nyakam körül az Albatrosz csüngött a kereszt helyén.”_ (Tóth Árpád fordítása)

Álomban az albatrosz a tudattalan figyelmeztetése a közelgő nehéz időszakra, lehetséges rossz döntésekre vagy balszerencsére. Azt jelzi, hogy valami rossz, valamilyen veszély leselkedik az álmodóra.

Más értelmezésben általában jót jelent, ha albatrosszal álmodunk, veszély csak akkor van, ha a madarat megsebesítették, lelőtték vagy csapdába ejtették.

Forrás: www.erzsebetrosta.hu

---------------------------------------------

*Előfordulásuk*
A legtöbb albatroszfaj az Antarktisz, Ausztrália, Dél-Afrika és Dél-Amerika körülötti nyílt vizeken él. Ezek inkább sarkvidéki vizek, albatroszok nem nagyon élnek trópusi vizeken, a galápagosi albatrosz _(Phoebastria irrorata)_ az egyetlen faj, amely a trópusokon él. A Déli-óceánon számos albatroszfaj megtalálható, viszont a Jeges-tengerről teljes mértékben hiányoznak. Az albatroszok kerülik a partokat és a szárazföldet, szaporodási idejükön is kis szigetekre mennek, mivel itt könnyen le és fel tudnak szállni.

*Megjelenésük*
Az albatroszok egy nagy csoportja a nagy madaraknak. Nagyon hosszú és vékony szárnnyal rendelkeznek. Szárnyfesztávolságuk több mint 350 centiméter, még a család kisebb képviselőinek is 2 méter. 12 kilogrammos tömegükkel a legnehezebb repülő madarak közé tartoznak. Csőrűk nagy, erős és hegyes, gyakran előfordul, hogy színe világossárga vagy -rózsaszín. Lábaik rövidek, lábujjaik között úszóhártya található. Az albatroszok jó úszók, a magas hullámokon is a felszínen maradnak.

*Életmódjuk*
Bár nagy szárnyakkal rendelkeznek, nagy távolságokat kell megtenniük. Táplálékuk főleg tintahalakból áll, emellett fontos táplálékösszetevőjük a halak, rákok és ritkán a medúzák. Alkalmanként követik a hajókat a tengerbe kidobott hulladék miatt. Az így és egyéb forrásból származó és esetenként emészthetetlen hulladék elfogyasztása miatt sok madár elpusztul. Az albatroszok nagyon hosszú életű madarak, az átlagos életkor 10 év, de az eddig feljegyzett legmagasabb életkor az 58 év volt egy királyalbatrosznál.

*Szaporodásuk*
Az albatroszok nagyon hosszú szaporodási ciklussal rendelkeznek. Fészkeiket hegyfokokra építik, mivel ez jól megközelíthető a tengerekről érkező kolóniáknak. A fiókák 1 évig maradnak a szülőknél, így csak 2 évente szaporodnak, egyes fajok évente. Telepekben fészkelnek, amelyek több ezer fészket is magukba foglalnak. A legtöbb faj fűből, mohából és sárból építi fészkét. Egyes fajok egyáltalán nem építenek fészket. Fészekaljuk egyetlen tojásból áll, melyet 10–11 héten keresztül költenek a szülők, ezalatt naponta helyet cserélnek, hogy táplálékot kereshessenek.

---------------------------------------------

*Laysan Albatross*
*Kauai, Hawaii*

*




*

*Laysan Albatross webkamera:*
http://cams.allaboutbirds.org/channel/41/Laysan_Albatross/


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 14)

A legkedvesebb madaram nekem a gólya. Ebből kifolyólag aztán például az egyik kedves nem magyar városom Strassbourg (már csak azért, mert a gólya a címerállata).


----------



## Mile (2015 Március 15)

Akkor ajánlom figyelmedbe a nagyhalászi webkamerát és a Gólyanaplót is! 

Nagyhalász webkamera:
http://golya.mme.hu/golyakamera/halaszstream/

Gólyanapló:
http://nagyhalaszgolyakamera.blogspot.hu/


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 25)

- levegő "urai"


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 25)

- tekintélyt parancsoló!


----------



## 123agilaci (2015 December 14)

Sirály


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 12)

Vadmadarak a városban.

Mami az utolsót is megvárja.


----------



## gledag (2016 Augusztus 18)

A madarakkal suttógóhoz közel merészkednek
Szuperközeli felvételek gyönyörű kolibrikről.

Tracy Johnson rengeteg szárnyas barátot gyűjtött maga mellé az elmúlt években.



A Kaliforniában elő, “madarakkal suttogó” hölgy naponta legalább fél órát tölt el Livermore-i kertjében azzal, hogy várja, hogy megérkezzen a kolibri csapat.






Kézi etetőt használ arra, hogy szárnyas barátai minél közelebb kerüljenek hozzá, és amikor ott az elmulaszthatatlan lehetőség, abban a pillanatban kattintja a fényképezőgépet – mielőtt a kolibri elrepül.






Tracy már olyan jól ismeri napi kis látogatóit, hogy a leggyakoribb vendégeknek még nevet is adott, és hobbija valójában már a szenvedélye is: egy gyönyörű képeket tartalmazó Instagram fiókot hozott létre, hogy mások is megcsodálhassák a szuper-közeli kolibri pózokat.






A kolibrik fotózása azért igazán nehéz, mert ők a szárnyukkal leggyorsabban egy helyben csapkodó madarak, így nem csoda, hogy minden 100 felvételből összesen körülbelül 15 darab a használható.






Ennek ellenére a “madarakkal suttogó” hölgy rendelkezik a világ legszebb kolibri fotó gyűjteményével, sőt, rendszeresen posztol videókat is.





















Forrás: My Modern Metropolis | Instagram


Mozgásban- A you tube-on is van sok kolibrik életét bemutató klip.


----------

